# I got a job!  I got a job!



## Ariel (Oct 12, 2014)

Just that.  I got a job.  Fairly excited about it.


----------



## dale (Oct 12, 2014)

god. you know life really sucks when you get excited about a job. just kidding. congrats.


----------



## Mistique (Oct 12, 2014)

It worked? Oh, thats really great. Congratulations!


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 12, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> Just that.  I got a job.  Fairly excited about it.



Hot damn!  Congratulations! 

Here, this is for you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gebLw3cStdA


----------



## TKent (Oct 12, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## dither (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice one.
Go get 'em Amsaw. ;-)


----------



## Blade (Oct 12, 2014)

dale said:


> god. you know life really sucks when you get excited about a job. just kidding. congrats.


"TV dinner by the pool, I'm so glad I stayed in school"
Mothers of Invention

Cool. Let's see how it goes.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 12, 2014)

Congratulations, I what an important part of my life work is. Not to sound shallow but it is impossible to enjoy Saturdays and Sundays when you've done nothing the other days of the week.  It is also me, far more tiring to be not working than working, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 12, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 12, 2014)

Good deal! I hope it's occasionally fun. Heck, while I'm hoping I'll hope it pays better than managing a hedge fund.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks guys and gals.  I hope it goes well too.


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 12, 2014)

Superriffic!!

Bet you make boss in a few years time.


----------



## Greimour (Oct 12, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey! Me too! High five!


----------



## aj47 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yay!  You go!!!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 12, 2014)

Good going Amsawtell


----------



## Ariel (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you again. Grats, Pidg!  You go, you!


----------



## Cran (Oct 12, 2014)

Well done, you!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 13, 2014)

Cran said:


> Well done, you!



Ah man, I didn't even _think_ about piracy.  Now I'm regretting my life choices.  Just imagine, sailing the mighty Missouri River (largest and nearest body of water around here).


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 13, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> Ah man, I didn't even _think_ about piracy.  Now I'm regretting my life choices.  Just imagine, sailing the mighty Missouri River (largest and nearest body of water around here).



Indeed, I now wonder why I didn't take the pirate route myself. That said, the Mighty Mo isn't a great river for it. You might be able to bob about or paddle somewhere, but that's it, I fear. A pirate in a canoe boarding a barge full of . . . whatever those barges carry. . . doesn't sound quite so nice as piracy on the open seas. I fear you'll want to stick with the job.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 13, 2014)

That's what I was thinking once I thought about the area around Front Street.  Ugh--the smell.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 13, 2014)

Details, details, what's the job? What are you doing?


----------



## Ariel (Oct 13, 2014)

Administrative assistant at a staffing firm.  I'll start on Wednesday.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 13, 2014)

Couldn't decide which to use ...so I sent all three... Congratulations!:icon_cheesygrin::icon_cheesygrin::icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Ariel (Oct 13, 2014)

If I were to dress for the job I want . . . I don't think there are any 1880s/Wild West brothel madams anymore, are there?


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 13, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> If I were to dress for the job I want . . . I don't think there are any 1880s/Wild West brothel madams anymore, are there?



I'm sure you could find a position in Nevada.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't want the one on my back.  I want to be in control.


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 14, 2014)

So, is it worth me saving up?


----------



## Ariel (Oct 14, 2014)

For me?  No.  But over here I have a lovely, one-of-a-kind little lady who will do whatever you ask of her.  For a price.

*huge used-car-salesman smile*


----------



## DJ2334 (Oct 16, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## dither (Oct 16, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> I don't want the one on my back.  I want to be in control.



I used to prefer a woman that took control, i didn't mind being on my back. Quite liked it actually. Just lazy i suppose.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 16, 2014)

Anyway, it is a good job.  I've had my second day and it's nice.  Good office, fair pay, a chance for benefits, and I get to organize the office myself.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2014)

Congrats, can you hook me up with a job yet?  I look great in high heels and a dress.


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 16, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> For me?  No.  But over here I have a lovely, one-of-a-kind little lady who will do whatever you ask of her.  For a price.
> 
> *huge used-car-salesman smile*



I bid fifteen Quatloos on the newcomer!



Lewdog said:


> Congrats, can you hook me up with a job yet?  I look great in high heels and a dress.



No Quatloos for you, sorry... 
(You are a guy, right?  )


----------



## count58 (Oct 17, 2014)

Congrats on your new job.
You'll be earning, buying things that you want.
All the best!!!


----------



## Gumby (Oct 17, 2014)

Best of luck to you in your new job, ams.


----------



## dither (Oct 17, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> Anyway, it is a good job.  I've had my second day and it's nice.  Good office, fair pay, a chance for benefits, and I get to organize the office myself.



Looking good.


----------

